# Lingering N.C. Fisheries Association Issues Persist into 2019



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

https://islandfreepress.org/fishing...sheries-association-issues-persist-into-2019/


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Two sides to every story but honestly what I just read is total BS........TOTAL BS..........I know to many in the industry.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

retired said:


> Two sides to every story but honestly what I just read is total BS........TOTAL BS..........I know to many in the industry.


It is intresting to see the differences of opinion


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

bs......


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I kinda think it's BS that you can go and Gill net 75 trout a night even though it's "illegal to harvest"


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

That article is laughable.


----------

